# Here is Oscar



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi
I am the owner of an 13 week old Havanese. He has been with me for 4 weeks now, it has not been easy but a lot of fun. I love this little boy a lot, but there are times when I ask myself if I have lost my mind the day I got a puppy. I guess I do suffer from Puppy blues. He has so much energy! Oscar is so smart though. He knows how to sit, stay, leave it and even plays fetch with me. He has managed to get out of the kitchen (where I keep him with 2 Pet gates when I am not home) numerous times. Maybe I should have named him Houdini. 
This forum has helped me so much. From deciding on the breed to getting very important information on the care of my puppy. I just wanted to say thank you to everybody who has taking the time to post any information. You are life savers. 
I hope the pictures come up with this post. 
Silvia


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HI Sylia and :welcome: to the forum!!

Having a puppy is alot like having and infant.../toddler, they can be a bit of work, but you will be glad you did once you get him more trained and he's on a good schedule, Havs seem to like routine and schedule and the sooner you can get him trained and have his schedule down, it is much easier.

He is so stinking cute I can't imagine him getting into ANY trouble though, look at that face...

Enjoy every minute of it, and get lots of pictures!:biggrin1:

Kara


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations... He is super cute. I had the "puppy blues" too. I also asked myself why I got a puppy and even cried a few times. But now, I am completely in love with my Havanese. They are amazing. Enjoy him.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Be still my heart! i love black and tans. He is precious.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a total doll! It is so much fun watching them grow!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome! Congratulations! Yup - am a black and tan fan myself!!  And have also been there where I wondered if I had lost my mind. In fact, pretty much had a melt down around the 2-3 week point, wondering if we hadn't made a HUGE mistake. It lasted all of three hours, then had a huge talk with myself that I had made this decision with a lot of thought, it wasn't a spur-of-the moment decision, and decided it was going to work. No one is going to pry him out of my grasp now! They mellow out and training makes a huge difference. 

Oscar is a cutie and your photos are wonderful! It does get easier and soon you won't be able to imagine your life without him!!


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

He is so beautiful! He looks so much like my Javier who is 6 months. Enjoy!


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words. I can tell that you know how I feel. I too had given this a lot of thoughts, and it took me over one year to make a decision to get a dog. I am happy with little Oscar, but I have my moments where I get overwhelmed with the puppy craziness. I raised 2 boys so this should be easy, you think! I know in my heart that it will get better with time. In the meantime, I will take it one day at a time.

Thank you for your support
Silvia


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, Oscar is a doll! Congrats and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome Silvia and Oscar! What an adorable little guy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome Silva and Oscar. I know it seems hard at first, but a puppy is soooo much easier then an adult that someone gave up on. With a puppy yes it takes awhile but you have the first shot! So when you have a puppy there are no bad habits just new ones, that you can over come. Any change in the house is always an adjustment. With this one there is a lot of fun to be had.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sylvia, your little boy is absolutely adorable. I can so relate to your feelings. I have to say, I still have them from time to time, only about my little girl Ruby. She is *so* destructive. I have to remind myself sometimes that I do really love her. Today was one of those days as I caught her starting to eat my third and last pair of (very expensive) glasses. Personally, I found the boys so much easier. They did very little damage and were a joy (most of the time).

Welcome to the group. We look forward to seeing and hearing a lot more about Oscar.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Sylvia, your little boy is absolutely adorable. I can so relate to your feelings. I have to say, I still have them from time to time, only about my little girl Ruby. She is *so* destructive. I have to remind myself sometimes that I do really love her. Today was one of those days as I caught her starting to eat my third and last pair of (very expensive) glasses. Personally, I found the boys so much easier. They did very little damage and were a joy (most of the time).
> 
> Welcome to the group. We look forward to seeing and hearing a lot more about Oscar.


Ummmm, Geri - I really am not trying to be rude, although it may come across that way, but my first thought was - where are you leaving your glasses that Ruby has been able to reach *three *pair?? ound:ound: OK, now you can go ahead and throw something at me!! :biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Sivi,don't beat yourself up over little Oscar,we just put the pressure on ourselves,relax and enjoy the little fellow, they grow up so fast and very soon learn the ropes,just try and keep everything out of harms way! make sure he has plenty of stimulants, so he doesn't get bored and plenty of exercise so he is good and tired and can't be bothered to get into mischief! and remember he is a puppy so he is going to get up to doggy tricks!! Having said all that I know just how exhausting it all can be if you are trying to do it all correctly and be a good Mum,I was worn out throw my summer holidays with looking after our new baby, Nellie and making sure Dizzie didn't feel neglected, or jealous.But they are so much fun now,and the whole family love them.Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Shortly after I got Lilly, after a few sleepless nights, I was questioning if I had lost my mind to get a puppy. That same day I found a lump on Lilly's neck. It turned out to be nothing but I was so worried. I thought something was seriously wrong with her. It made me realize how attached I was. I never doubted my decision to get a puppy again.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Sylvia, your little boy is absolutely adorable. I can so relate to your feelings. I have to say, I still have them from time to time, only about my little girl Ruby. She is *so* destructive. I have to remind myself sometimes that I do really love her. Today was one of those days as I caught her starting to eat my third and last pair of (very expensive) glasses. Personally, I found the boys so much easier. They did very little damage and were a joy (most of the time).
> 
> Welcome to the group. We look forward to seeing and hearing a lot more about Oscar.


Ruby is a character!! ANOTHER pair of glasses? she sounds a bit obsessed with them, maybe this is the rambunctious teenager stage? Although, Gucci has never destroyed or chewed up anything besides toilet paper and paper towels, in fact..she polices such behavior when other dogs are here she protects our stuff, lol its pretty funny.

But Ruby is just too cute to get angry at  angel face!!

Kara


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

What an beautiful boy! Yes it's like having an infant for a while but it's worth it. I have found this forum to be a God send! Welcome to both of you.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Sylvia, your little boy is absolutely adorable. I can so relate to your feelings. I have to say, I still have them from time to time, only about my little girl Ruby. She is *so* destructive. I have to remind myself sometimes that I do really love her. Today was one of those days as I caught her starting to eat my third and last pair of (very expensive) glasses. Personally, I found the boys so much easier. They did very little damage and were a joy (most of the time).
> 
> Welcome to the group. We look forward to seeing and hearing a lot more about Oscar.


LOL- Geri, my husband's office (he's an optometrist) LOVES people who own dogs- hardly a day goes by that someone doesn't come in with a pair of chewed up glasses that their dog ate upound:ound:ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> LOL- Geri, my husband's office (he's an optometrist) LOVES people who own dogs- hardly a day goes by that someone doesn't come in with a pair of chewed up glasses that their dog ate upound:ound:ound:


ound:ound: That IS funny..... sort of like how a dentist loves halloween, lol..

Kara


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

belly kisses to little Oscar, very sweet


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

OMG, is Oscar beyond stinkin' cute or what. he is a handsome fellow.

Don't feel bad about your pup's houdini moves. the first day I left my pup, I closed the door to the spare room that he was supposed to stay in. there's about 1.5 inch gap at the bottom of the door to the floor. he squeezed out. yup.

Be glad you got him as a puppy, b/c it's true, it's harder to undo what's been done. be sure to socialize him. take him out with you to get coffee, and let him take in the world.

welcome, and don't kick yourself too hard on the small stuff.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> LOL- Geri, my husband's office (he's an optometrist) LOVES people who own dogs- hardly a day goes by that someone doesn't come in with a pair of chewed up glasses that their dog ate upound:ound:ound:


Boy would he love me!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, he's a doll!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Oscar is adorable! Thanks so much for sharing your pics! I hope things continue to get easier and I know he is worth all the work!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oscar is as cute as they come! Welcome! :wave:

The thing about havanese as compared to any breed I have ever owned...is they can be such stinkers as pups. They get into stuff....garbage,can chew furniture,electrical cords,rugs,socks,papers etc. and they are notoriously hard to house break. On the plus side......(if you are firm and consistant) after about a year....they are wonderful dogs. Smart,constant companions and cute as buttons! The real key to raising a havanese pup IMO,is not to let "cute" get away with it.....consistancy and firmness(not heavy handed) pays off for you and your havanese later down the road.

For me.....I never once regretted getting my Quincy...although I had times I thought....WTH was I thinking? I think that is common with all puppies/breeds not just the havanese.

Hang in there....:hug:


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Oscar is adorable!

I feel your pain with respect to the puppy-blues. I've had Eli for 21 days. The first 2 weeks were hellish and I also wondered what I had gotten myself into. The hardest part has been getting up early so he can do his business, not getting to sleep in on the weekends, and worrying about leaving the house. For example, I need to go into the office this Thursday and had to find a dog-sitter to come in because he's so young and cannot be left alone so long.

I will say, I think we turned the corner a little under a week ago. Every day I have seen him grow and change. He's woken up around or after 6 AM several times now, and I know that will increase over time. He's going potty more regularly outside and there are fewer accidents in the house to clean up. He's able to hold it longer and go out less frequently (he's seems to be giving up his 10 AM potty break or taking it later so it's closer to his 1PM) so I don't feel like I'm walking him all the time. He's quieter more frequently when in his Xpen and I leave the room or house. He's showing greater signs of independence by playing on the back porch for long minutes while we're inside the house. In short, he's growing up and we're finding our way together. 

I don't have any advice (because I'm a newbie too) except we're both a work in progress. I'm convinced that with the "investment" of affection, time and training my family is making now we will soon have an awesome family dog.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome Ellie, and thank you for sharing your experience.
It sure feels like I am having a toddler in the house. There are time when can't believe how much he pees and poops. LOL.
I am glad that I am not the only one that has these feelings of doubt from time to time. 
We would like to see some pictures of Eli.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oskar is so cute1

Maddie is in love :croc:


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

What a cutie! I remember all too well the "puppy blues" after getting Rikky but it does get better. He kept us busy those first few months. The chewing on things was the worst...corner of rugs, carpets, chairs, door frames, chairs, you name it. I got some bitter apple and started spraying when he'd find something new to amuse himself with. Rikky also got me up almost every two hours during the night. I had more trouble dealing with lack of sleep. Now at 10 months, he has settled down and he is worth all the adjustments we went through. We're soon going to add a second havanese to the family.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Count me in on that too - we had never had a dog before - I was in shock for the first two months easily and maybe even longer...I thought what have I done?? Thank goodness it all evens out and they do manage to worm their way into your hearts and routines etc. Wouldn't trade Kipling for the world....a lot of people said invest the energy and time in puppy days and you'll be glad you did - we definitely found that to be true - good for you guys for asking questions and working with your puppies!


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

This little boy has brought me so much joy since I got him. There is not a day that he does no make me laugh out loud. He can be a challenge at times though. He has days when he decides that he does not have to come when called, and only cooperates when I have a treat in my hand. He was 5 month last week, so this may just be a stage he is going through. Next week he is getting neutered, so keep that little boy in your prayers.
Thank you all for the encouragement during the first rough weeks. It does get better with time.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Boy did I have my doubts! I have 3 and each time I felt I was over my head. When I got my first, I was ready to pull my hair out. Once Bella got through the chewing stage and was housebroken, MHS hit. I got Fred, and immediately I felt I made a mistake. I wanted to send him back many times! He was by far the most energetic. He would bounce off the walls and I would think, what have I done?! Once he turned a year old, it was like someone hit a switch. He became the most mellow, affectionate guy. It's amazing how much they calm down. The housebreaking is also a huge part of your sanity. Once they get it, life gets so much easier. When Fred turned a year, it was MHS again. I got Scudder and again I was saying, what did I do?! Scudder was much easier. He was easy to housebreak and he was a much more mellow dog. He was such a calm little guy and still is. 
While you are going through the puppy stage, I can give you one bit of advice. Walk him as much as possible. My guys have been hiking since they were little puppies. They would get 30-60 minutes a day. They are now 6,5 and 4 years old and get an hour a day. I can tell you, they pretty much sleep the rest of the day
Give him flossies and Kongs to chew on. Anything to keep him busy. I also give my guys toys with treats inside. This way their little minds are working and it keeps them busy.

Hang in there. I swear it will get easier. Oh, you might also want to train him to ring the bell to go outside. I think the bells are called Poochie bells. My sister did that with her havanese and swears by it. She has 3 young kids and a puppy!

PS. If you do give up, I'll take him He is a doll!


----------

